

The New Gay Orthodoxy - comex
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/opinion/sunday/bruni-the-new-gay-orthodoxy.html

======
TheCoelacanth
Oh, no. There's now one less thing that it's socially acceptable to be a bigot
about. That's clearly a huge loss to society. /s

------
eli_gottlieb
Did this article have some kind of point other than to make its author's
reactionary views sound polite?

